# Is your microphone On or Off ?



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I use the Uber Iphone, not my own phone, which is my preference, I don't mind paying the $10 per week.

Reasons aside, a year ago, when I got the phone, I recall, once, on an "update", the app asked me for permission to turn on the phone's microphone, which I denied. Fastfoward a year later, my phone goes bad and I go to the office to get a new one, which they give me. Now, this phone was a "used" phone, which meant that it's possible the previous user might have consented to the mic being on, so I checked the mic, and it was, indeed, set to the ON position, and I was unable to turn it off. So, I took the phone back, and had them issue me yet a new phone with the mic off, which they did.

The point is, if you don't want management eavesdropping on you, check to see if it's on. 
I think it's settings>privacy>microphone or something like that. I forget.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Good point, thanx!


----------

